# Pb notification



## zitou (25 Mai 2011)

Bonjour

Je ne reçois plus de notification de igeneration sur mon ipad2 depuis la mise a jour
Quelqu'un est il dans le même cas que moi?


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Mai 2011)

Eh bien, tu vas dans les réglages de l'App (roue dentée) et tu cliques sur "Notifications push" !


----------



## zitou (27 Mai 2011)

Bonjour
Mon réglage est ok dans la roue dentée mais toujours pas de notifications?


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Mai 2011)

zitou a dit:


> Bonjour
> Mon réglage est ok dans la roue dentée mais toujours pas de notifications?



Dans les réglages, As tu cliqué dans "notifications" sur l'app " igénération" et as tu activé les alertes ?


----------



## zitou (28 Mai 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Dans les réglages, As tu cliqué dans "notifications" sur l'app " igénération" et as tu activé les alertes ?




Oui tout est ok dans les réglages!...


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Mai 2011)

zitou a dit:


> Oui tout est ok dans les réglages!...



Bon eh bien je ne vois pas !...Il ne te reste plus qu'à vérifier auprès de l'équipe de "iGénération" s'ils ont un bug connu sur ton problème.
Bon courage !


----------



## Gwen (28 Mai 2011)

Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est, mais je ne reçois plus les notifications également. 
On correctif devrait arriver.


----------



## zitou (28 Mai 2011)

Ok
Je vais attendre le correctif 
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## lineakd (29 Mai 2011)

@zitou, je reçois les notifications sur un ipad 2 (ios 4.3.3).

Voici les réglages sur l'iPad:

- Réglages, notifications (1), sons (0), alertes (1), pastilles (1).

Puis dans l'application "iGeneration":
- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Préférences, notifications push (1).


----------



## zitou (29 Mai 2011)

Mes réglages sont idem
Mais depuis la mise a jour de l'application  igeneration plus de notifications?


----------



## lineakd (31 Mai 2011)

@zitou, supprimes l'application " igeneration" puis enlèves toutes applications qui sont en mémoire. Tu accèdes à celles-ci en appuyant deux fois rapidement sur le bouton home. 
Ensuite, maintiens enfoncé le bouton marche/veille pendant quelques secondes. Lorsquun curseur rouge apparait, fais glisser ce curseur, ce qui éteindra complètement ta tablette. 
Puis redémarres l'iPad et réinstalles l'application.
En n'oubliant pas les réglages des notifications.


----------



## Toximityx (31 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Je vais faire remonter l'information...


----------



## zitou (31 Mai 2011)

lineakd a dit:


> @zitou, supprimes l'application " igeneration" puis enlèves toutes applications qui sont en mémoire. Tu accèdes à celles-ci en appuyant deux fois rapidement sur le bouton home.
> Ensuite, maintiens enfoncé le bouton marche/veille pendant quelques secondes. Lorsquun curseur rouge apparait, fais glisser ce curseur, ce qui éteindra complètement ta tablette.
> Puis redémarres l'iPad et réinstalles l'application.
> En n'oubliant pas les réglages des notifications.




je vais tester tout cela 
je te tiens au courant

@+


----------



## zitou (1 Juin 2011)

lineakd a dit:


> @zitou, supprimes l'application " igeneration" puis enlèves toutes applications qui sont en mémoire. Tu accèdes à celles-ci en appuyant deux fois rapidement sur le bouton home.
> Ensuite, maintiens enfoncé le bouton marche/veille pendant quelques secondes. Lorsquun curseur rouge apparait, fais glisser ce curseur, ce qui éteindra complètement ta tablette.
> Puis redémarres l'iPad et réinstalles l'application.
> En n'oubliant pas les réglages des notifications.




Après toute cette manip les notifications ne fonctionnent toujours pas!


----------



## lineakd (1 Juin 2011)

@zitou, est-ce que la nouvelle mise à jour de ce matin, fonctionne chez toi?


----------



## zitou (1 Juin 2011)

je viens d'installer la nouvelle version 1.2.1
je te tiens au courant si mon pb de notification est résolu ou pas
@+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h32 ----------

Après l'installation de la version 1.2.1 les notifications ne fonctionnent toujours pas chez moi?
Je me demande bien d'ou cela peut bien venir?


----------



## Thierry DL (16 Juin 2012)

Depuis hier soir, je ne reçois plus une seule notification d'iGénération pour iPad...
J'ai désinstallé l'app, réinstallé, désactivé les notifications depuis Réglages et depuis les réglages de l'app, puis remis les notifications en marche et rien n'y fait, je ne reçois plus rien depuis hier soir...

Suis-je le seul ? Y a-t-il un moyen de réinitialiser les notifications, même de manière générale pour toutes les apps ?

iPad 2 - 64 Go / 3G
iOS 5.1.1
iGénération 1.3.1 (téléchargé directement depuis App Store iOS)


----------



## polop35 (16 Juin 2012)

Depuis 2 jours, j'ai le même problème, à savoir, plus aucune notification d'iGeneration, alors que tous mes réglages sont corrects.


----------



## polop35 (18 Juin 2012)

Toujours aucune notification.
Sommes-nous si peu nombreux à rencontrer ce problème ?


----------



## Chrone (18 Juin 2012)

Dernière MAJ sur iPad 3 et pareil que vous, aucune notif depuis quelques jours.


----------



## polop35 (18 Juin 2012)

Les notifications sont de retour. Merci beaucoup.


----------

